# Define R5 & Silent Loop 280 --> Lüfteranordnung



## Cruach (23. März 2017)

*Define R5 & Silent Loop 280 --> Lüfteranordnung*

Hallo!

Demnächst kommt mein neuer Tower mit der Silent Loop 280 und ich hätte ne Frage zur Lüfterandordnung:

Den Radiator möchte ich in der Front einbauen (Laufwerkkäfig und HDD - Käfige kommen raus). Wie soll ich den Radiator montieren?



von vorn auf das Gehäuse blickend: Gehäuse - Lüfter - Radiator: frische Luft wird von den Lüftern von aussen angesaugt (dazu hinter dem Netzteil am Boden ein 140er Lüfter der frische Luft ansaugt)



von vorn auf das Gehäuse blickend: Gehäuse - Radiator - Lüfter: warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse wird von den Lüftern durch den Radiator nach außen geblasen (dazu hinter dem Netzteil am Boden ein 140er Lüfter der frische Luft ansaugt)

Dann wär noch ein 140er Lüfter übrig, den muss ich aber nicht unbedingt verbauen. Die Moduvent Module würde ich gerne geschlossen halten.

Was meint ihr? Danke!


----------



## Chukku (23. März 2017)

*AW: Define R5 & Silent Loop 280 --> Lüfteranordnung*

Ich blick nicht so richtig, was du mit "hinter dem Netzteil am Boden ein 140er " meinst..
Meinst du den 140er, der standardmäßig an der Rückwand ganz oben montiert ist? Oder meinst du VOR dem Netzteil...?
Hinter dem Netzteil ist ja nichts ausser der Rückwand.

Ich würde den Radiator so verbauen, wie du in Variante 1 beschrieben hast (ins Gehäuse einblasend).
ABER mindestens einen 140er Lüfter im Gehäuse dann auf jeden Fall nicht ein- sondern ausblasend anordnen. (Damit die warme Luft auch wieder vernünftig aus dem Case rauskommt.)

Den Radiator ausblasend (deine Variante 2) würd ich nur machen, wenn du genauso viele Lüfter (also zwei 140er) an anderer Stelle im Gehäuse einblasend drin hast.
Die müsstest du dann im Zweifelsfall noch nachträglich mit Staubfiltern versehen.


----------



## Cruach (23. März 2017)

*AW: Define R5 & Silent Loop 280 --> Lüfteranordnung*

Ich meinte vor dem Netzteil. Bissal umständlich ausgedrückt.  😀 Dann werd ich mal die Variante 1 testen mit dem140er oben hinten ausblasend und 1 zusätzlichen 140er vor dem Netzteil einblasend.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (23. März 2017)

*AW: Define R5 & Silent Loop 280 --> Lüfteranordnung*

Jo das dürfte funktionieren.

CPU AiO Kühler pumpen nur relativ wenig Wärme ins System (im Gegensatz zu einer AiO auf einer High-End GPU gehts ja nur um ca. 100W und nicht 300), deswegen dürftest du eigentlich keine Probleme haben


----------



## Cruach (23. März 2017)

*AW: Define R5 & Silent Loop 280 --> Lüfteranordnung*

Perfekt! Danke für den Beistand!


----------

